
Google Cloud Workflow - nouveaux
https://cloud.google.com/workflows/docs/overview
======
kapilvt
Ugh couldn’t they figure out native data planes invoke To cloud functions
instead of having to do the dance of url exposing and setting up auth
identities for every single functions https endpoint.

